# Betta tattoos?



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello all! I believe this is the right thread for this question/topic. I recently got a tattoo of my dog's paw print. It had me thinking, does anyone have a tattoo of their betta? I've been wanting to get a tattoo of fish scales of some sort but now I'm thinking about just getting one of my Bettas. If you have them post a picture if you don't mind! Or tell me why you think it's a good idea or not.


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

I was thinking about it...with quotes from the books they are named after. (Each of my fish are named after characters in books I have read.) Vardaman's quote would definitely be "My mother is fish". Best quote of the whole book too. I just got my first tattoo though. I'm not so sure on this fish idea because how many bettas am I going to have in my lifetime? I can't put them all on my body!


----------



## LyLy (Jan 28, 2013)

If you do decide to commit to a tattoo to immortalize your pet, be sure to choose the right artist for the job. That's honestly the best advice I can offer, aside from choosing a reputable, clean, and respected establishment, try to seek an artist that can render your fish as a tattoo to the style you want.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I was thinking about getting a couple of the names in Thai characters. Like Hu's name, maybe behind my ear (his name means "Ears")









Or maybe the Thai word for betta, Plakat.


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for the advice. I already have a tattoo from an artist whom id want to do it. I was wondering if anyone already had one and how it looks 

Fgradowski that's a cool idea! If I did get one I may just get their name. As for deciding which one thy would be tricky. I wouldn't get one or every betta I have. Just one to remember a certain betta and all of the Bettas I have. If I had to go tomorrow and get it done I'd pick Tiberius bc he is my first betta. But it would be a hard toss up between him and Jasper since Jasper is so handsome.


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Skyewillow, cool idea, I didn't think about their names in other written languages. I may have to do some research  which is do anyway before getting a tattoo of course. It took me 3 years between desiding that I wanted one and what I was getting to actually getting it done.

So anyone considering it as well, think about it for a while and so your research


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, I think I'd probably get Algernon because he is my first betta. He's the one that made me learn so much about them. But Vardaman is super pretty and has the cool story to his name...I already know what my next tattoo is going to be though. Haha. Thought of it while I was getting my first one done last week.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I just went to www.translate.google.com

I also have a translator on my phone. ;-)


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Fgradowski, haha I did that too. When I was still in the process of getting one I was planing what my next three would be lol. Also, I love your avatar picture! Something similar ran through my head yesterday while I was taking pictures of Jasper and he was pulling the grumpy cat face lol.


I have the translator too, I'm gonna check it out now, thanks


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

I can't actually believe that I want another tattoo! It was so painful! But I'm in love with the end product. Plus, I have to try to hide them from my dad. Haha. I don't really want them in visible places anyways.
I actually think if I were to get a tattoo of Algernon, I would give the artist that grumpy picture. Everyone knows him as the grumpy fish.


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

its illegal to make a tattoo thread without posting a pic of your own tattoos!


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Haha that's cute! None of mine are grumpy. Vladimir is crazy and Eugene is lazy, Tiberius is the tough guy and jasper is shy and reminds me of a little kid. 

If you don't mind me asking where is the placement of your tattoo? Mine barely hurt at all. The highlight hurt but nothing more than something to flinch about. Mine is on my inside ankle. If I were to get a betta tattoo done it would probably go in the same place but other ankle.

And hahaha ok Goodmorning. I'll try but I'm on my iPhone Sonia might have to wait until I get home tonight


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

Mine is on my side. It hit the bottom of my ribs and the top of my hip bone. Those were the most painful parts and the most sore afterwards. 
My tattoo is posted on another thread here, but I can post a picture here too. It's still healing. It's almost done though. The peeling is minimal now.


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ow, side tattoos do hurt! Ok here is mine...


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's mine. It was much bigger than what I thought it would be, but I'm still in love with there. There are a few spots were the lines are a little squiggly, but that's totally my fault for squirming!


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

That's cute! Mine is my dog's actual pawprint with a lizard because his name is lizard  I really wanna see some betta tattoos! I'm going to have to look up some on google until someone posts one here.


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

Ohhhh! I thought maybe you had a lizard too! That's a cute idea.


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks  now I want a betta fish tattoo or simply fish scales. My first idea is to get scales and make it look like the skin on top of it has been ripped away and the scales are underneath. Which I may still do because of my love of betta fish and I collect mermaids.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My forearm tattoos, the other two are botched "home jobs" so, you'll have to wait till I fix them lol

The paws are for 2 reasons, 1) I'm Native American, and 2) my dog of 13 yrs passed away a few months before I got these done.

The horse shoes go with the Native idea. lol

The crappy ones are my son's name on my right bicep, and his hand print on my chest.

EDIT: The black design on my wrist is permanent marker... I got bored.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I've thought of getting two beta swimming in circles, like yin yang. A lot of people use koi, but Betta are so pretty....lol

I have this on the outside of my left calf. I have so many reasons for getting this tat:
1.) I love foxes
2.) I occasionally call my dog a foxy dog
3.) The Fox and the Hound was my favorite kid's movie.


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

All are so cute! I've googled some images of betta tattoos an some are awesome! I still wonder if anyone has one here. Thanks for all if the response guys!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I would love to get a few tattoos when I'm older, but I'm thinking about when Im 80, (hopefully I live that long) and I'm all wrinkly. Lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

We all look old and wrinkly when we're 80. Please tell me one not "old and wrinkly" 80 year old.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol well then I'm wanting to get (I know a lot of people get this) wings with a cross in the middle on my back, and a Betta, I don't know where I would have that. My brother has a few tattoos that I find interesting, but not anything I would want. People use Koi fish a lot, I forgot what the Koi fish means though, but the betta is a symbol of a fighting and tough spirit. 

Lol and I meant it would look a little weird, the tattoos fade and they don't have as much shape.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Ah. A lot of people go back and get their tattoos filled back in with color once they fade.

Koi mean different things!:
http://www.whats-your-sign.com/animal-symbolism-koi.html


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

You're supposed to get touch ups every 5-8 years.
Supposed to...but I'm just going to get mine touched up whenever I think it starts to look faded.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I've had mine for 7 years, and they haven't faded at all


----------

